# Atlas nasal spray bottle, and more



## carling (Sep 13, 2007)

Anyone ever come across these?  They were jammed under an attic floorboard with a deteriorated box (I saved the part with wording).

 Are these anything anybody collects?  Should I throw them on ebay or the garbage?

 The first is Atlas Nasal Spray bottle, and was displayed on the box.  The bottle is embossed Riker Drug Stores and the sqeegie rubber part says Pat'd 1904.......


----------



## carling (Sep 13, 2007)

the box...


----------



## carling (Sep 13, 2007)

no writing anywhere on this one, and a different style than what's shown on the box, doesn't look like it was nasal spray.......anyone have an idea?


----------



## carling (Sep 13, 2007)

and here's the last one.  No idea what this was to be used for.  Looks like prongs at the end that are still grasping something, cant' tell what it is......


----------



## bottlepoor (Sep 13, 2007)

Too Cool!!!!!!


----------



## madman (Sep 13, 2007)

hey mon, i would definatley not throw those away, those are neat the others may be for perfume, as a dump digger i rarley find the metal parts intact mike


----------



## capsoda (Sep 13, 2007)

Yep, The other two are perfume atomizers. Never seen the nasal spray thing before. Cool.


----------



## marjorie040 (Sep 13, 2007)

Hi Carling,
 I don't recall ever seeing a perfume sprayer that had the extended portion but in the "Old Days" in the hospital, I recall seeing throat spray bottles for medication and anesthesia that had that same long applicator.....just a thought.


----------



## capsoda (Sep 13, 2007)

Come to think of it, They are kinda long for perfume and it would stand to reason that they were for throat spray being found with a nasal sprayer.


----------



## madman (Sep 14, 2007)

very nice guys! you learn somthing new every day  mike


----------



## David E (Sep 15, 2007)

On the one label it says nebulizer, which I beleive
 would be medical. People with lung problems use
 Nebulizer's, but  the modern ones don't look like that.
 David E


----------



## sweetrelease (Sep 18, 2007)

dave you are right my son used a nebulizer when he was three in to four for lung related things ,so i would say they  are some sort of medicine bottles,matt


----------

